# stocking question



## bwiniecki (Sep 2, 2019)

i am new to the saltwater hobby but have been in the freshwater hobby for years. i have recently set up a 60S somatic protein skimmer, i will eventually have a dual GFO and carbon reactor i am going to run a 7 gallon refugium in the sump with cheato, for lighting im doing 2 AI prime HD's and the tank is a 40 gallon breeder. i want to know if this stocking is a good idea. Also how long will I be able to keep the yellow tang before it out grows the tank?

-first a pair of Percula Ocellaris Clownfish

-Then a yellow tang as a baby, my LFS agreed to buy it from me when it gets larger.

-a diamond goby

-a banner cardinal

- a Potters Angelfish

-Flame Angelfish

-a Eibli Angelfish

-rose bubbletip anenome

-serpent starfish

i will probably also have some hermit crabs and snails. And i will also just have some LPS and softies. So what do you guys think?


----------

